# BGU REPORT L355: "Local Channels" Menu function causes Reset



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a minor bug, it is repeatable. 

If I go into the timers and check one or more events and make a change the time or frequency of one or more recordings, then exit and go into the Local Channels screen and select the, "Scan Locals - Add Locals" the receiver stops functioning and does a reset. 

I have contacted E* 

1) select DVR three times. Select timer. Check and change a timer.
exit.
2) select MENU 6, 9 and select, "Scan Locals - Add Locals" 

I accidentally discovered this when on of my local digital channels stopped working.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Have the same problem with the 622 and I had it with the 942 as well.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I can no longer get the ViP622 to do the reset when performing the described procedure. Looks like E* fixed this bug!


----------

